# Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

Mal wieder ein neues Thema anfangen :vik:

Mich wundert es immer wieder wenn ich Angler sehe die eine Ausrüstung bei sich haben, wofür man sich mit dem Geld auch einen Neuwagen hätte leisten können.
Ich wurde immer wieder in gespräche eingebunden, wo man mir zeigte das die Rute von der Marke "XXX" 600 Teuronen kostet, die Rolle 300, das Rodpot 200, die Schnur 100, das Zelt 200 und so weiter und so fort.

"Als ob die Fische wüsten mit was sie beangelt werden harhar" #c

Ich selbst habe eine Rute die für mich schon teuer genug ist, eine Feederrute mit 210 gramm Wurfgewicht (für den Rhein) sie kostete 140 Euro.
Ansonsten habe ich Rollen im Schnitt um die 30 Euro, die anderen Ruten so gegen 30 - 50 Euro.
Soll ich Euch was sagen......ich habe auch mit diesen Ruten schon so manch Kapitalen gelandet, jaaaaa es geht auch mit billigeren Angelgeschirr 

Ich bin der Meinung wenn man seine Sachen richtig pflegt, dann können auch diese ein Leben lang halten und fangen vor allem gemauso gut wie eine Luxusausstatung, oder was meint Ihr ?

LG Thomas


----------



## trout-spezi (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Wenn ich Bilder von meinem Opa sehe von vor 50-60 Jahren mit seinen Fischen und seinem tackle weiss ich bescheid #6
Billigste, teils selbstgemacht Stöcke und es hat funktioniert!
Muss halt jeder selber wissen...
Aber recht haste, hochwertiges tackle muss nich zwangsweise unverschämt teuer sein.

MfG


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ja, da hast du vollkommen recht.


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Es ist wie mit allen Dingen im Leben - man bezahlt oft für die Marke und das "Image" von Produkten mit!

Natürlich sind bei den teuren Sachen oft auch viel hochwertigere Materialien verbaut und die Verarbeitung ist deutlich besser, als bei billigen Produkten,

*ABER:*

Deswegen sind noch lange nicht alle preiswerten Sachen automatisch schlecht, oder unbrauchbar!

Mein Golf fährt auch und nat. würde es mir mehr Spaß machen, mit einem schicken Audi RS 6 zu fahren, dafür habe ich aber (noch?) nicht die Kohle!

Beide Autos fahren jedoch !

Die Kunst ist immer, die Sachen (zum angeln) im unteren Preissegment zu finden, die trotzdem gut und für den beabsichtigten Zweck einsetzbar sind!

Der Rest ist oft eine Frage des Geldbeutels und ich kann jeden verstehen, der sich teures und edles Zeug kauft, wenn er es sich leisten kann und / oder wenn ihm das wichtig ist!

Mich nervt es nur, dass viele so abwertend gegenüber guten und billigen Produkten eingestellt sind und es wirkt manchmal, als ob sie Angst hätten, dass mal ein billiges Teil ebenfalls gut funktioniert und sie nicht mehr rechtfertigen können, warum ihre echt teuren Sachen denn nun sein mußten!

Soll doch jeder einfach so halten wie er mag & kann !

Ich kaufe gerne auch mal etwas Günstiges - mal ärgere ich mich später und manchmal bin ich verblüfft, wie gut billige Sachen doch sein können!

Habe auch rel. teure Ruten & Rollen, aber einige meiner "Lieblingssachen" sind echt billig gewesen und machen mich beim Angeln echt immer wieder happy!

Ernie


----------



## Typhoon112 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

|good:

Bin auch der Meinung, dass es nicht nötig ist nur das teuerste Equipment zu kaufen.
Jeder muss halt das für sich richtige finden und das muss sicherlich nicht immer teuer sein. Wenn man seine Sachen dann noch ordentlich pflegt, hat man auch wirklich lange etwas davon.

Allerdings würde ich mir z.B. nichts im Internet bestellen, was ich vorher noch nie in der Hand gehabt habe, da man einen wirklichen Eindruck nur bekommen kann, wenn man sich die Sachen auch mal in der Hand hatte. Dann bin ich auch gerne bereit evtl. ein paar Euro mehr zu bezahlen, habe dafür in der Regel aber auch eine kompetente Beratung dazu bekommen.

Ansonsten darf natürlich gerne jeder auch nur teure Sachen kaufen, solange er nicht meint damit protzen zu müssen und andere damit nervt.


----------



## trixi-v-h (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Im grossen Ganzen hast du vollkommen recht aber, und jetzt spreche ich nur für mich, es ist ein gutes Gefühl mit gehobeneren Gerät zu fischen. Ab und zu sollte man sich schliesslich was Gutes tun. Ich gehe aber auch noch mit den älteren niederpreisigen Gerätschaften zum fischen und fange damit dann sogar besser, warum auch immer.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

für mich kommen so teure Sachen nicht in Frage ...
bewege mich immer so im mittleren Preissegment - reicht mir völlig aus und mit der Qualität hatte ich bisher keine Probleme ...


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Da hat mein Vorredner Recht, ich kaufe auch ungern im Internet, auch wenn die Angebote verlockend sind, so manche auf jeden Fall.
Ich habe mir einmal eine Spinrute mit Rolle bei einem bekannten Anbieter gekauft, ich war begeistert von der Ware, klar dies ging gut, beim nächsten mal ärgere ich mich.
Ich möchte hier keinesfalls irgendjemanden angreifen der teure Ruten und Rollen hat, ich möchte nur mal wissen was die Angelkollegen so darüber denken.

ich weiß natürlich nicht wie es aussehen würde wenn ich im Monat mal ebenso locker 1000 Euro ausgeben könnte, wer weiß vielleicht wäre ich ja dann auch einer von denen die stets eine Angelausrüstung dabei hätte wo man ohne Bodyguard nicht angeln gehen könnte :q

Wie gesagt wenn man ein wenig auf sein Material aufpasst, dann würde ich sagen reicht die Mittelklasse vollkommen aus.

@trout-spezi

Ich habe auch noch eine Bambusrute aus Opas Zeiten und ab und an angle ich damit auch noch. Selbst Stachelschweinposen gehen dann noch mit ans Wasser, das macht doch erst richtig Spaß, denn damit kann man wirklich die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen hehe :vik:


LG Thomas


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Im grossen Ganzen hast du vollkommen recht aber, und jetzt spreche ich nur für mich, es ist ein gutes Gefühl mit gehobeneren Gerät zu fischen. Ab und zu sollte man sich schliesslich was Gutes tun. Ich gehe aber auch noch mit den älteren niederpreisigen Gerätschaften zum fischen und fange damit dann sogar besser, warum auch immer.


 
Ja ist doch auch in Ordnung, warum nicht ? Wie gesagt ich möchte hier keinen Angreifen |rolleyes.
Ich gönne es ja auch jedem der sich so etwas leisten kann, kein Thema #h


----------



## trout-spezi (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



> Ich habe auch noch eine Bambusrute aus Opas Zeiten und ab und an angle ich damit auch noch. Selbst Stachelschweinposen gehen dann noch mit ans Wasser, das macht doch erst richtig Spaß, denn damit kann man wirklich die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen hehe



... besonders wenn man dann noch besser fängt :q


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



trout-spezi schrieb:


> ... besonders wenn man dann noch besser fängt :q



jopp genau so ist es, ich habe noch andere Steckruten mit Ringen ohne Sic(?) Einlagen, die funktionieren bombastisch und sehen wie neu aus.
Selbst die gelb Orange Farbe ist der Hammer.

LG Thomas


----------



## flasha (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Im grossen Ganzen hast du vollkommen recht aber, und jetzt spreche ich nur für mich, es ist ein gutes Gefühl mit gehobeneren Gerät zu fischen. Ab und zu sollte man sich schliesslich was Gutes tun. Ich gehe aber auch noch mit den älteren niederpreisigen Gerätschaften zum fischen und fange damit dann sogar besser, warum auch immer.



Ehrlich gesagt?! Was für ein gutes Gefühl?! Für mich ist das teilweise wie der altbekannte "Schw....vergleich"  Qualität hin oder her...aber wenn ich teilweise Ruten/Rollen sehe die 150€> kosten muss ich mich am |kopfkrat Eine Garantie für einen großen Fang gibt es nicht...nur wie vorhin schon gesagt "Ich hab den größten"!  

Aber jedem das Seine! Gönne es jedem einzelnen!





HD4ever schrieb:


> für mich kommen so teure Sachen nicht in Frage ...
> bewege mich immer so im mittleren Preissegment - reicht mir völlig aus und mit der Qualität hatte ich bisher keine Probleme ...



So sehe ich das auch! Bis jetzt wurd ich noch nicht enttäsucht von meinem Equipment 

So long....Schönes "regnerisches" Wochenende!

MFG
flasha


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



ThomasLU schrieb:


> Selbst Stachelschweinposen gehen dann noch mit ans Wasser, das macht doch erst richtig Spaß, denn damit kann man wirklich die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen hehe :vik:



Spricht irgendwas gegen Stachelschweinposen?



trout-spezi schrieb:


> ... besonders wenn man dann noch besser fängt :q



Wieso fängt man mit billigerem Gerät besser?



ThomasLU schrieb:


> jopp genau so ist es, ich habe noch andere Steckruten mit Ringen ohne Sic(?) Einlagen, die funktionieren bombastisch und sehen wie neu aus.
> Selbst die gelb Orange Farbe ist der Hammer.



Fängt man ohne SIC-Ringe besser oder fängt man mit einen orangenen Rute besser? Hätte ich so nicht gedacht.


----------



## trout-spezi (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



> Wieso fängt man mit billigerem Gerät besser?



Kann sein, muss nich...
Hat das generell jemand behauptet?

|uhoh:


----------



## trixi-v-h (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

@ ThomasLU
keine Sorge ich habe mich in keinster Weise angegriffen gefühlt.


----------



## antonio (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

wie im restlichen leben auch nein muß es nicht

antonio


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Spricht irgendwas gegen Stachelschweinposen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat doch keiner behauptet, oder ??? |bigeyes Es ging ja nur darum das man "auch" mit billigerem Gerät genauso gut fangen kann |wavey:


----------



## trout-spezi (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ich hab ja auch "teurere" Brocken und bind mir nich immer
die Schnur um n Zeh :m

Manchmal, find ich aber, machen alte Brocken richtig Laune!


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Mal daran gedacht, dass Angeln ein Hobby ist, genauso wie z.B. Motorradfahren - und dass es vielleicht mit ner Harley mehr Spass macht als mit ner MZ... Ja, man kommt genauso überall hin... und genauso macht es mehr Spass, mit hochwertigem Gerät zu fischen, wo man weiß, dass man sich auch vollkommen darauf verlassen kann ... Da es ja ein Hobby ist, zählt für mich der Spaßfaktor mehr als der reine Nutzen


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

http://www.fion.ru/video/morkovka.html

Nö muß es nicht aber es macht einfach mehr Spaß und teilweise ist es eine einfache Rechnung: Rolle von 50 e hält ~1 Jahr gegen Rolle von 150 € mit 5 Jahren. Meine Anfänge waren weit von High Tech und Kohlefaser. Bambusstecken, die Pose aus einer Gänsefeder selbst gemacht aber gefangen habe ich trotzdem


----------



## gallus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Jaja,
ihr habt alle Recht!!
Billige,karrierte,bunte,klobige und schlichte Ruten und Rollen fangen halt besser,
teure Markengeräte haben echt keine Vorteile..|bigeyes

Auszer leichteres Gewicht,längere Lebensdauer,bessere Funktionalität,besseres Handling,höhereZuverläszligkeit..

Ich kaufe nach diesem Motto:
Je nachdem,wie oft ich mein Gerät benutze und ob ich es dann auch Drillmäszig wirklich oft fordere,bestimme die Preis-
und Qualitätsklasse.


----------



## flasha (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> http://www.fion.ru/video/morkovka.html
> 
> Nö muß es nicht aber es macht einfach mehr Spaß und teilweise ist es eine einfache Rechnung: Rolle von 50 e hält ~1 Jahr gegen Rolle von 150 € mit 5 Jahren. Meine Anfänge waren weit von High Tech und Kohlefaser. Bambusstecken, die Pose aus einer Gänsefeder selbst gemacht aber gefangen habe ich trotzdem



Komische Rechnung  Dann sind meine Rollen ja überfällig?hm...


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Es geht nicht um teuer im Sinne von High End sondern um Teuer des Geldes wegen  Ich würde meine VHF auch nicht gegen einen Glasfaser Stecken tauschen 



flasha schrieb:


> Komische Rechnung  Dann sind meine Rollen ja überfällig?hm...



Weißt schon wie ich es meine


----------



## gallus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> http://www.fion.ru/video/morkovka.html
> 
> Nö muß es nicht aber es macht einfach mehr Spaß und teilweise ist es eine einfache Rechnung: Rolle von 50 e hält ~1 Jahr gegen Rolle von 150 € mit 5 Jahren. Meine Anfänge waren weit von High Tech und Kohlefaser. Bambusstecken, die Pose aus einer Gänsefeder selbst gemacht aber gefangen habe ich trotzdem



Also:
Je teurer umso länger?
Völlig falsch bei den heute sehr häufigen 
Montagsmodellen in allen Preisklassen...


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Also Fakt ist :
Es soll einfach jeder so fischen wie er es auch möchte, aber gerade in der heutigen Zeit wo "fast" jeder immer weniger im Geldbeutel hat, bin ich halt der Meinung das auch die Mittelklasse Material genauso gut sein kann und vollkommend ausreichend ist, es sei denn es angelt einer auf Haie 

Bisher hatte ich weder einen Rutenbruch, noch ist mir eine Rolle kaputt gegangen, okeeee ja schon gut bei den Rollen merkt man natürlich schon irgendwann den Verschleiß aber ansonsten bin ich bisher immer gut gefahren mit meinen günstigeren Angeboten :vik:

LG Thomas


----------



## gallus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Eben,

je nachdem wofür,wie oft,wie lange und mit welcher dauerhaften Belastung!


----------



## flasha (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ihr wisst ja wie teuer es sein kann eine Frau zu haben, oder?


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

und am Ende soll aber keiner Meckern, wenn er wegen der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität fürchterlich auf die Schnauze fällt


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



flasha schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja wie teuer es sein kann eine Frau zu haben, oder?



Muahahaaaaa ja da gebe ich dir Recht, mist jetzt hast du mich ertappt, deswegen fische ich nur mit 30 Euro Ruten #c


----------



## gallus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



flasha schrieb:


> Ihr wisst ja wie teuer es sein kann eine Frau zu haben, oder?




Ob gut oder schlecht,teuer ist jedes Weib..|bla:


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> und am Ende soll aber keiner Meckern, wenn er wegen der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität fürchterlich auf die Schnauze fällt



Na ja sagen wir mal es muss sich halt auch ein jeder nach seinem Geldbeutel richten...denke ich.


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Für andere Hobbys kann aber auch gespart werden - warum muss es komischerweise beim Angeln immer "das Billigste" sein - denn "wer billig will, bekommt auch nur billig"  - also Plunder


----------



## trout-spezi (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Also zwischen billig, preiswert und erschwinglich sehe ich noch nen Unterschied...


----------



## Bobster (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Geld fängt keine Fische.

Bobster


----------



## flasha (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für andere Hobbys kann aber auch gespart werden - warum muss es komischerweise beim Angeln immer "das Billigste" sein - denn "wer billig will, bekommt auch nur billig"  - also Plunder



Teuer heißt aber nicht automatisch gut. 



Bobster schrieb:


> Geld fängt keine Fische.
> 
> Bobster



Ich glaube einige können das


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für andere Hobbys kann aber auch gespart werden - warum muss es komischerweise beim Angeln immer "das Billigste" sein - denn "wer billig will, bekommt auch nur billig"  - also Plunder



Wahrheitsgemäß muß ich dir da Recht geben #6, klar kann man auch auf gutes Material sparen, das stimmt, wenn man das möchte.


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

teuer ist auch relativ


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



flasha schrieb:


> Teuer heißt aber nicht automatisch gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube einige können das



Stimmt, ich merke dieses Thema ist wieder mal eines wo man kein Ende findet hehe, was habe ich da nur angefangen hehe :m


----------



## flasha (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



ThomasLU schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich merke dieses Thema ist wieder mal eines wo man kein Ende findet hehe, was habe ich da nur angefangen hehe :m



The Neverending Story


----------



## gallus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Geld fängt keine Fische.
> 
> Bobster



Richtig!
Aber für Geld kann man einiges erstehen,
was einem die Angelei um einiges -leichter- macht!

Ich z.B. musz immer nach Ruten und Rollengewicht gucken,
da ich körperlich eingeschränkt bin.#d
Ein dauerhaftes Fischen (z.B. auf Mefo in der Ostsee),
ist mir mit Standartgerät(zu schwer) nicht ohne Probleme möglich!!


----------



## Wassermaxxe (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Sehe das Ganze in etwa wie Gallus:

Egal ob teuer oder billig - es muss halt angemessen sein.

Aber das Ganze ist eben doch eine fast philosophische Frage - jeder halt wie er meint.

Vermisse allerdings zu diesem Thema bisher jede Lobhudelei über die Red Arc


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



gallus schrieb:


> Richtig!
> Aber für Geld kann man einiges erstehen,
> was einem die Angelei um einiges -leichter- macht!
> 
> ...



Okee, das ist natürlich etwas anderes, du brauchst eben anderes Material als ein anderer, das ist ja auch verständlich. Nun mit Meeresangeln kenne ich mich eeh nicht aus, da kann ich sowieso nicht mitreden.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Wassermaxxe schrieb:


> ...
> Vermisse allerdings zu diesem Thema bisher jede Lobhudelei über die Red Arc



Heut wohl noch nicht gesteinigt worden wie ? :m:m:m


----------



## gallus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Wundere mich auch,dasz noch keiner die Red-Arc im Vergleich gesetzt hat!


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Wassermaxxe schrieb:


> Vermisse allerdings zu diesem Thema bisher jede Lobhudelei über die Red Arc




Tja, weil die vielleicht auch nicht mehr hält was versprochen wird.....|supergri:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Besser ist es trotzdem  Sie hat Ihre Anhänger und dabei sollten wir es in diesem Thread aber auch belassen, es geht, so zumindest mein Verstehen, nur um die reine Frage ob es Teuer im Sinne von VIEL Asche gegen Normalpreisiges Equipment


----------



## gallus (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Tja, weil die vielleicht auch nicht mehr hält was versprochen wird.....|supergri:m



Hat sie denn das schon mal gehalten?#h
-Offtopiczitatanfang-:
-Die RedArc ist Baugleich der Stella-
Offtopiczitatende-

Tip von mir:
Kauft die Qualität die Ihr Euch leisten könnt,also was Euch gefällt und Euren Hobby-Ansprüchen gerecht wird!


----------



## duck_68 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



gallus schrieb:


> Hat sie denn das schon mal gehalten?#h
> -Offtopiczitatanfang-:
> -*Die RedArc ist Baugleich der Stella-*
> Offtopiczitatende-
> ...



Bei dem Zitat hätte ich damals fast in den Tisch gebissen vor Lachen......

Aber, wass will man von einer 70€ Rolle mehr erwarten.....


----------



## flasha (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Was will man von "Made in China" erwarten?! Oder wars doch "Made in Taiwan"?! Oder doch "Made in Timbuktu"!? 

Erstmal ein "teures" Krombacher trinken 


PS: Ich muss sagen zum ersten mal gefällt mir eine Diskussion hier. Alle freundlich und verstehen den einen oder anderen ein wenig. Obwohl einige Vergleiche doch ein wenig hinterher hinken 50euro = 1Jahr das ich net lache  Verstehst mich schon denni


----------



## prignitz_angler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Tip von mir:
Kauft die Qualität die Ihr Euch leisten könnt,also was Euch gefällt und Euren Hobby-Ansprüchen gerecht wird![/QUOTE]

so sehe ich das auch #h


----------



## ThomasLU (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



flasha schrieb:


> Was will man von "Made in China" erwarten?! Oder wars doch "Made in Taiwan"?! Oder doch "Made in Timbuktu"!?
> 
> Erstmal ein "teures" Krombacher trinken
> 
> ...



Na ich finde man sollte doch auch freundlich diskutieren können, wäre es nicht so würde ich nichts mehr schreiben. Klar jeder pocht auf seinen Text und auf sein Recht, aber genau das macht doch erst eine Diskussion aus.
Aber mal zurück zum Thema :
Wenn wir schon bei Herstellern sind, ich finde es schade das immer mehr Schrott aus den Asiatischen Ländern den Markt überschwemmen, ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich denke mal das genau dies die anderen Markenartikel in die Höhe treiben, also sprich, umso mehr Billigware kommt umso teurer weren zum Beispiel die Produkte Made in Germany, oder habe ich da Unrecht ?

LG Thomas


----------



## Jemir (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Teurer werden sie nicht unbedingt, aber gefragter. Ein gutes Indiz ist immer der Wiederverkaufswert. Ich oute mich hier auch mal als "Edeltacklekäufer". Gewisse Sachen halten einfach fast ewig (fische z.B. selber 4 oder 5 Lesath-Spinnruten), und haben einen Top-Wiederverkaufswert. Würde ich jetzt das Hobby an den Nagel hängen (was nicht passieren wird), dann kann ich die Sachen gebraucht verkaufen und bekomme fast meinen Einkaufswert raus. Ich nenne das nicht Geld ausgeben, sondern fürs Hobby anlegen ;-). Dann gibt es z.B. richtig gute Ruten die keiner haben will. Z.B. die DAIWA morethan Shootingmaster habe ich neu für 65% unter Preis bekommen weil die unverkäuflich ist. Da kann man zuschlagen weils ne absolut geile Rute ist ;-)
Auch habe ich die Erfahrung gamacht das man mit dem billigen Zeug fast immer irgendwelche Probleme hat. Ich traue mir schon fast nicht mehr Rollen unter 200 Euro Listenpreis zu kaufen weil ich genau weiß das ich innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres irgendwelche Huddeleien mit habe. All diese Ausführungen bestreiten aber nicht das man nicht auch mit nem Besenstiel und ner Ankerwinde Fische fangen kann...


----------



## Wanderer (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ich finde, ThomasLU hat sich die Frage schon selbst beantwortet. Vieles liegt an der Angelmethode. Wenn ich am Rhein auf Aal (plus Beifang) mit der klassischen Grundrute angele, bin ich mit stabilen Telekopruten und einfachen Rollen mit monofiler Schnur gut bedient. Da reicht der Preis, den ThomasLU auch angegeben hat. 
Er selbst hat aber schon bemerkt, dass er wenn er halt mit einer Feederrute angeln möchte, 140 Euro ausgeben muss. Diese Angelart ist halt viel sensibler und feiner und ist nur mit relativ kostspieligem Material möglich. Zur Zeit meines Opas gab es solches Material und solche Ruten nicht. Die Angelmethoden meines Opas kann man aber auch heute noch ohne viel Geld ausführen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Muß es immer das teuerste sein ??

*Es muss nicht, aber es darf!*

  Wenn Du schreibst Deine Rute für 140€ ist teuer genug dann ist das Dein Maßstab, jeder hat da seinen eigenen. Andere sehen die Grenze vielleicht bei 50 oder eben 500€, jeder wie er mag...
*
Hauptsache es macht Spaß!*


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Muß es immer das teuerste sein ??
> 
> *Es muss nicht, aber es darf!*
> 
> ...




Jup,der eine kauft Felgen für 5000eu und nen 90 60 Keilfahrwerk,der andere kauft sich ne Rute für 3000€,und manch einer macht gleich 3 oder 4 teure Hobbys jeder wie er seine bedürfnisse und freude stillen will.

Man lebt ja nur einmal,ich freue mich immer wieder über eigene Geschenke die mich glücklich machen,auch wenn sie teuer waren es ist ja für mich und mein Hobby.


lg


----------



## Khaane (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Es kommt drauf an, wenn man sich eine Ausrüstung für zigtausend Euro leisten kann, warum nicht?

Wenn ich ne S-Klasse fahre, ne Rolex an der Hand habe und auch sonst nur alles vom Feinsten habe, dann gönne ich mir doch auch ne Rute für 500 € bzw. ne Rolle für 800 € 

Wenn ich natürlich von Hartz IV lebe und mir meine Stella vom Mund absparen muss, dann wirds lächerlich..........der Preis ist relativ - Zudem es kommt und geht, das Tackle bleibt 

Wie gesagt, das 30 € Tackle fängt genausoviel wie 500 € Tackle und der Golf 2 bringt mich genauso von A nach B, wie eine S-Klasse..........alles eine Frage des Luxus.


----------



## ThomasLU (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Also, man sieht es gibt viele Meinungen und man könnte da Tagelang diskutieren, ok, das wichtigste ist das sich jeder beim angeln wohlfühlt und vor allem Spaß hat.
Man ist ja schließlich kein Mensch 2. Klasse wenn man eben nicht so gehobenes Angelgerät hat wie der Nachbar.

Ich möchte mich jetzt aber auch mal bei all denen bedanken die hier geantwortet haben und ich finde das es wirklich sehr friedlich abgelaufen ist, dafür danke, es macht echt Spaß mit Euch zu schreiben :vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Jo, warum sollte das auch nicht friedlich sein - man legt sich ja auch nicht mit jedem gleich an, der ein schöneres Haus, Boot oder Auto hat!

Neid ist zwar leider gerade in Deutschland nicht selten, aber wenn ich finanziell "schmerzfrei" wäre, dann wüßte ich auch, was ich gerne noch so an "Tackle" hätte - aber um mit Spaß zu angeln reicht mir auch mein Kram, der von billig bis teuer recht bunt gemischt ist!

...und der Erfolg kommt nicht zwangsläufig automatisch durch teure Ausrüstung - also:

Soll jeder so halten wie er mag & kann!

Euch allen vor allem Petri Heil & viel Spaß beim Angeln - darum geht es doch, oder???

Ernie


----------



## Forelle97 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Also ich geb viel für Schnur , Vorfach und Tackle und so aus , da entscheidet sich ja ob der Fisch beißt. Wenn er gebissen hat krieg ich ihn auch mit günstigem Zeug raus , mir ist mal ein Karpfen abgerissen , aber ich hab die Schnur zu fassen gekriegt und ihn mit der Hand an der Schnur eingeholt...
Also ob die Fische kucken auf was sie beißen und wenns keine Shimanorute ist beißen sie auch nicht


----------



## prignitz_angler (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Jeder so wie er kann #h

Ist so wie bei einer guten Hure, man kommt einfach davon nicht mehr los...

Einmal geleckt an einer guten Rute will man nicht mehr den Standard der Industrie |supergri

Ich kanns ja verstehen, wenn jemand 500€ für eine Rolle oder Rute oder Zelt oder was weiss ich ausgibt, wenn derjenige dies auch zu schätzen weiss


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man erst mal ganz normales geraet kaufen. Wenn man sich es dann naemlich einmal anders ueberlegen sollte, dann ist es nicht ganz so schlimm. Doch nach einiger Zeit wuerde ich
Mir dann einmal etwas teureres gerate kaufen. Allerdings Rute, Rolle, Schnur nicht ueber 300€.
Wer billig kauft kauft doppelt!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Wer teures Gerät kauft um anzugeben ist armselig, wer teure Sachen kauft weil er dem Gerät vertraut und deshalb entspannter angeln geht hat es richtig gemacht.

Ich habe viel Hochwertiges Gerät, zum teil schon viele Jahre zuverlässig im Gebrauch, selbst Mittelkasse ist dabei schnell verschlissen.
Jeder muss selber entscheiden was sein Hobby ihm wert ist, nur andere deshalb aggressiv anmachen ist voll daneben .


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Extrem Billig sollte es nicht sein. Aber es sollte schon vernünftig sein.

Rute max. 140€

Rolle max. 150€

kein Rodpod sondern Banksticks.

Wobbler max. 12 € pro Stück.

Das meine ich mit vernünftig. Also nicht extrem teuer! (z.B. Rolle 600€ und Rute auch 300-500€, das ist viel zu viel)

Aber eine Red Arc für 70 tut es auch!:q

Rollen für 20 € finde ich lohnt sich z.B. nicht. Hersteller sparen einfach bei diesen Billigrollen. Man kann Glück haben:q, das die Rolle hält. Aber im Dauereinsatz, d.h. mehrmals in der Wochen drillen und angeln, geht die Rolle wahrscheinlich irgendwann kaputt.


----------



## schadstoff (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> kein Rodpod sondern Banksticks.


Das sollte man dann doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen !


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Das sollte man dann doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen !


 
Muß es immer das teuerste sein ? Nein!!!:q

p.s. bitte die Überschrift des Threads noch mal lesen.


----------



## Forelle97 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Rollen für 20 € finde ich lohnt sich z.B. nicht. Hersteller sparen einfach bei diesen Billigrollen. Man kann Glück haben:q, das die Rolle hält. Aber im Dauereinsatz, d.h. mehrmals in der Wochen drillen und angeln, geht die Rolle wahrscheinlich irgendwann kaputt.



Irgendwann geht jede Rolle kaputt ...


Deine Rolle für 150 Euro mag zwar länger halten , aber für das Geld kann ich mir 5 von meinen Rollen kaufen , also sie kann im Prinizp 5mal kaputt gehen unde ich hab erst dann keine mehr.
So viele Rollen schrotte ich in 25 Jahren nicht.Und 25 Jahre hält deine Rolle nicht , also logisch betrachtet ist meine "billig" Rolle besser als deine


Aber jeder wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ich wage mich mal vor und sage das man beim Spinnfischen mit "teurem" Zeug mehr fängt.
"Teure" Ruten sind i. d. R leichter, nicht so kopflastig, man kann weiter und zielgenauer werfen und man hat eine bessere Bisserkennung als wie mit Schwabbelstöcken. "Teure" Rollen/Schnüre lassen sich angenehmer einkurbeln, sind zuverlässiger und vermindern Perücken. "Teure" Wobbler laufen besser (auch bei Strömung) und lassen sich vielfältiger führen und auch weiter und zielgenauer werfen.

Das es auch teure Schwabbelstöcke, schrottige Wobbler/Schnüre und versiffte Rollen gibt ist schon klar. Aber im billigen/günstigen Preissegment muss man brauchbares Zeug suchen und fällt dabei öfter auf die Schnauze. Günstig gut und recht, aber mit billigem Zeug zahlt man letztendlich immer drauf.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich wage mich mal vor und sage das man beim Spinnfischen mit "teurem" Zeug mehr fängt.
> "Teure" Ruten sind i. d. R leichter, nicht so kopflastig, man kann weiter und zielgenauer werfen und man hat eine bessere Bisserkennung als wie mit Schwabbelstöcken. "Teure" Rollen/Schnüre lassen sich angenehmer einkurbeln, sind zuverlässiger und vermindern Perücken. "Teure" Wobbler laufen besser (auch bei Strömung) und lassen sich vielfältiger führen und auch weiter und zielgenauer werfen.
> 
> Das es auch teure Schwabbelstöcke, schrottige Wobbler/Schnüre und versiffte Rollen gibt ist schon klar. Aber im billigen/günstigen Preissegment muss man brauchbares Zeug suchen und fällt dabei öfter auf die Schnauze. Günstig gut und recht, aber mit billigem Zeug zahlt man letztendlich immer drauf.


 
Dem stimme ich zu!

Es ist eben auch die Frage, wie man billig und teuer definiert?!

Ist 150€ teuer oder 600€ für eine Rute. Für manche Angler ist 100-150€ für eine Rute schon billig.

Vielleicht wagt sich ja mal jemand vor und definiert billig und teuer.

Das würde vielleicht für den Thread enorm helfen!!!

Bitte...


----------



## Forelle97 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Für mich ist als 13-jähriger Schüler , der nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt 60-100 Euro teuer , 40-60 euro Billig und 10-30 euro günstig...


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Für mich ist als 13-jähriger Schüler , der nicht alles in den Hintern geschoben bekommt 60-100 Euro teuer , 40-60 euro Billig und 10-30 euro günstig...


 
Das ist ein schönes Beispiel. Es gibt hunderte von Definitionen von teuer und billig oder günstig. Es wird nicht möglich sein eine einzige Definition zu finden.

Für einen Schüler sieht es wie oben angeben aus. Für einen Berufstätigen mit guten Job schon wieder ganz anders. Tja so isses...;-)


----------



## allrounder11 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

@ schadstoof, auf Beton bohrt er dann Löcher und das mit einem Akubohrer der für 9,99 € im Angebot war:q

Spaß beiseite...

Es kommt m.M.n. darauf an, um welche Art des Gerätes es sich handelt. Eine Abhakmatte beispielsweise, hat nur den Zweck den Fisch zu schonen. Wenn ich aber so manche Abhakmatte sehe, komme ich glatt auf den Gedanken es handelt sich um ein Bett. Da ich so etwas für sinnlos halte, bin ich bei solchen Dingen dementsprechend geizig.

Wenn ich mir allerdings eine Rolle, im unteren Preissegment kaufe, die nicht richtig läuft oder aufgrund meines Spartrips, ein dickes braunes Stahlvorfach im mega klaren Wasser fischen muss, dann mache ich es mir selbst schwer und der Faktor Spaß - der am wichtigsten sein sollte, nimmt stark ab!


Ich will damit sagen, das man ganz klar Prioritäten setzen muss.


----------



## Udo561 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Aber es sollte schon vernünftig sein.
> 
> Rute max. 140€
> 
> ...



Hi,
das empfindest du jetzt so weil du es nach deinem Budget beurteilst 
Wenn jemandem angenommen 10 000 oder mehr Euro pro Monat zur Verfügung stehen wird er das mit Sicherheit anders sehen.

Bei mir ist das noch etwas anders , ich entscheide ob ich mit preiswertem Gerät klar komme oder nicht , ganz unabhängig vom Budget.
Wenn ich einem Hobby nachgehe sollte Geld keine Rolle spielen , ich möchte schließlich Spaß haben und mich nicht ärgern wollen weils Geld fehlt.

Aber ich habe festgestellt das ich, mal abgesehen von meiner Spinnrute und Spinnrolle kein teueres Gerät benötige , im Gegenteil , ich bin glücklich mit preiswertem Gerät.
Ich habe verdammt viel Spaß wenn ich mit preiswertem Gerät genau die Fische fange die meine Kollegen mit ihrem teurem Gerät fangen das hunderte Euro teurer war.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## chxxstxxxx (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Deine Rolle für 150 Euro mag zwar länger halten , aber für das Geld kann ich mir 5 von meinen Rollen kaufen , also sie kann im Prinizp 5mal kaputt gehen unde ich hab erst dann keine mehr.
> So viele Rollen schrotte ich in 25 Jahren nicht.Und 25 Jahre hält deine Rolle nicht , also logisch betrachtet ist meine "billig" Rolle besser als deine


Dazu eine kleine Geschichte:
Wir waren vor drei Jahren mit einem Anfänger (ist nicht abwertend gemeint. Er hatte halt einfach keine Erfahrung) in Italien beim Wallerfischen. Wir hatten 950SSM und 9500 Offshore an den Ruten und er irgendwelche Interfisch-Rollen. Er hat genau so argumentiert und gesagt das er da genau so lange Garantie drauf hat wie wir auf unseren Rollen.
Gegen 21:00 wurde dann seine abgespannte Angelrute muslimisch und hat sich gen Mekka geneigt. Anhieb gesetzt und dann dachte sich der Waller "Mir doch egal wo Du stehst. Ich schwimm jetzt in die Richtung!" und machte eine kurze Flucht. Die hatte zur Folge das sich die Schnur in die unteren Lagen der Rolle eingeschnitten hat, die Bremse komplett blockierte, der Rollenfuß abriss, die Rolle gegen den ersten Ring im Handteil knallte, den zerlegte und dann die Schnur abriss.
Zitat meines Kumpels: "Na jetzt mach Dir nix draus.. hast ja Garantie auf die Rolle.. gut.. Du hast zwar jetzt Deinen ersten größeren Waller verloren und kannst nur noch mit einer Rute ansitzen, aber hey.. dafür war sie billig."

Der Fall wird zwar jetzt beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle, .. nicht eintreffen, aber das Prinzip sollte klar sein. Es muss nicht immer das teuerste sein. Es muss nur seinen Zweck sicher erfüllen

Was teuer, günstig und billig ist, muss jeder selbst wissen und in Relation mit seinem Kosten-/Nutzungsfaktor abschätzen. Meine 6m Stippe hat 8€ gekostet und die reicht mir überall hin. Ein Angler der sich auf Stippfischen spezialisiert hat, würde das Ding nichtmal mit Handschuhen anfassen. Ich würde mir auch nie eine Rute zum Feedern kaufen, die mehr als 100€ kostet, aber auf der anderen Seite hab ich überhaupt kein Problem damit, 500€ für eine selbstgebaute Spinnrute auszugeben.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Dazu eine kleine Geschichte:
> Wir waren vor drei Jahren mit einem Anfänger (ist nicht abwertend gemeint. Er hatte halt einfach keine Erfahrung) in Italien beim Wallerfischen. Wir hatten 950SSM und 9500 Offshore an den Ruten und er irgendwelche Interfisch-Rollen. Er hat genau so argumentiert und gesagt das er da genau so lange Garantie drauf hat wie wir auf unseren Rollen.
> Gegen 21:00 wurde dann seine abgespannte Angelrute muslimisch und hat sich gen Mekka geneigt. Anhieb gesetzt und dann dachte sich der Waller "Mir doch egal wo Du stehst. Ich schwimm jetzt in die Richtung!" und machte eine kurze Flucht. Die hatte zur Folge das sich die Schnur in die unteren Lagen der Rolle eingeschnitten hat, die Bremse komplett blockierte, der Rollenfuß abriss, die Rolle gegen den ersten Ring im Handteil knallte, den zerlegte und dann die Schnur abriss.
> Zitat meines Kumpels: "Na jetzt mach Dir nix draus.. hast ja Garantie auf die Rolle.. gut.. Du hast zwar jetzt Deinen ersten größeren Waller verloren und kannst nur noch mit einer Rute ansitzen, aber hey.. dafür war sie billig."
> ...


 
Du hast es auf den Punkt getroffen!
 |good:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Dazu eine kleine Geschichte:
> Wir waren vor drei Jahren mit einem Anfänger (ist nicht abwertend gemeint. Er hatte halt einfach keine Erfahrung) in Italien beim Wallerfischen. Wir hatten 950SSM und 9500 Offshore an den Ruten und er irgendwelche Interfisch-Rollen. Er hat genau so argumentiert und gesagt das er da genau so lange Garantie drauf hat wie wir auf unseren Rollen.
> Gegen 21:00 wurde dann seine abgespannte Angelrute muslimisch und hat sich gen Mekka geneigt. Anhieb gesetzt und dann dachte sich der Waller "Mir doch egal wo Du stehst. Ich schwimm jetzt in die Richtung!" und machte eine kurze Flucht. Die hatte zur Folge das sich die Schnur in die unteren Lagen der Rolle eingeschnitten hat, die Bremse komplett blockierte, der Rollenfuß abriss, die Rolle gegen den ersten Ring im Handteil knallte, den zerlegte und dann die Schnur abriss.
> Zitat meines Kumpels: "Na jetzt mach Dir nix draus.. hast ja Garantie auf die Rolle.. gut.. Du hast zwar jetzt Deinen ersten größeren Waller verloren und kannst nur noch mit einer Rute ansitzen, aber hey.. dafür war sie billig."



Sehr schönes Beispiel, welches die Sache sehr eindrucksvoll auf den Punkt bringt. 

Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte mein Bruder mit seiner O...a Multi vor einigen Jahren in Norwegen auch. 
Die Rolle hat nach zwei Tagen versagt...mein Bruder war Stock sauer...aber was soll's...die Rolle hat ja 5 Jahre Garantie. Das hat ihm in dem Moment sehr viel genutzt.|rolleyes


----------



## TioZ (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Was ganz oft vergessen wird, ist Pflege und ne halbwegs vernünftige Rutentasche. Wenn Ruten inklusive Rollen, die ganze Saison über, im Kofferraum mangt Werkzeug, Bierpullen und all dem Krempel umherfliegen, bringt auch ne 1000-Taler-Rolle nicht lange Spaß. 
Auch das Spülen mit Süßwasser und das Ölen des Schnurlaufröllchens sollte nach einem Tag am Wasser zum Standartprogramm gehören. Bei günstigen Rollen genauso wie bei 300 € + Leiern, wobei diese die schlechte Pflege ne Weile länger klaglos hinnehmen.
Im Winter gibts dann die "große Revision". Rollen auseinanderbauen, ölen, fetten.. Ruten ab in die Wanne, Stege und Ringe reinigen und alles mit einem leichten, säurefreien Öl abwischen. Mit entsprechender Pflege lassen sich Lebensdauer und Qualität, auch von preiswertem Tackle, entscheidend beeinflussen.

An der Stelle wird bei vielen "gespart".

Aber speziell beim Spinnfischen hab ich schlicht und ergreifend mehr Freude an hochwertigem Gerät. 12 Stunden lang ne Kaffeemühle an nem Schwabbelstock ist für mich persönlich weit entfernt von einem enspannten Angeltag. Dass ich mit ner 800€-Combo nicht doppelt so viel fange, wie mit ner 400€-Zusammenstellung bzw. 4 mal so viel... naja, ich denke merkt jeder selber 
Vielleicht spührt man den ein oder anderen Biss mehr oder auch früher, aber allein das rechtfertigt auf keinen Fall den Mehrpreis.. ist halt eher sone Bauchsache.. fürs gute Gefühl. Wie Ledersitze und Wurzelholzlenkrad. Dadurch wird auch kein Auto besser, fühlt sich aber prima an.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Es *muß* nicht das teuerste sein - aber ab und zu *darf* es ruhig etwas teurer sein.

Mein Beispiel: Ich gehe oft zum feedern an den Rhein. Nun stand der Kauf einer neuen Feederrute an... Beim Händler stand sie... FOX Horizon Extreme, um die 300€...

Aus Sparsamkeit wurde es eine Balzer vor 120€. Zweimal damit angeln gewesen, Unsensibler Prügel....

Zum Händler, Fox Horizon geschnappt, Konto geplündert aber glücklich ohne Ende.

Anderes Beispiel: Kauf einer neuen Freilaufrolle. Zur Auswahl: Shimano 4500 (99€) oder Quantum QSS (130€, Baujahr 1988)

Es ist die Quantum geworden. Warum? Ich sammle diese Rollen und es war wohl die letzte die es in Deutschland bei einem Händler zu kaufen gab. Die Rollen kamen Ende der 80er auf den deutschen Markt.
Drei Tage später bekomme ich über Umwege die QSS W8 angeboten... für 70€, noch dazu defekt. Neupreis war damals um die 350DM!!
Und eigentlich habe ich schon 12 Quantums und 14 andere Rollen... Egal, das Ding ist gekauft, nochmals 45€ in Ersatzteile investiert.
Seit dem liegt das Teil bei mir im Schrank. Ein bisher unnötiger Kauf und ein teurer dazu...
Aber ganz ehrlich: wenn ich die Rollen aus dem Schrank nehme oder ich damit am Wasser bin, geht mir das Messer in der Hose auf!

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich mir etwas teures nur für mich kaufe oder ob ich damit (mehr oder weniger unbewußt) den anderen "gefallen" möchte und mich auf die gleiche Stufe stellen möchte. 
Auch wenn ich es mir finanziell garnicht erlauben kann.

Sicherlich kann man mit einem 30€-Stecken Fische fangen. Wenn ich den gleichen Fisch aber mit einer Rute fange, die ich drei Jahre lang gesucht und viel Geld dafür bezahlt habe (Browning Carp Match) dann gibt das ein noch größeres Hochgefühl.

Sicherlich gilt sehr oft der Spruch "..wer billig kauft, kauf zwei oder drei Mal...".
Aber: es darf auch durchaus ein Angelgerät in einem niedrigen Preissektor sein. Solange es von guter Qualität ist und ich es auch einige Jahre benutzen kann. 
Ein gutes Beispiel ist z.B. der Ebayshop von UlliDulli oder WiWa-Fishing... Auch Ultimate hat ein paar Ausrüstungsgegenstände (u.a. die Swingernachbauten von Fox) in einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhälnis produzieren lassen..

Ein schönes Thema sind immer wieder Fragen im Karpfenbereich zu einer Kaufberatung für ein Rod Pod. Ich verwette meinen Hintern darauf, das spätestens im dritten Beitrag jemand einen Fox-Pod empfiehlt. 
Und es interessiert einen Sch...dreck das der T.-starter ein finanzielles Limit gesetzt hat oder das z.B. der Ranger Pod an seinem Tümpel absolut überdimensioniert ist. Hauptsache der Angelplatz sieht aus wie eine WK II-Flakstellung an der Remagener Brücke und das Gestell kostet über 200€...

Das hat schon fast Red Arc- Ausmaße...

Aber: wenn* ich* diesen Pod schön finde, ich ihn mir *leisten kann* und ganz wichtig: ihn *benötige*, steht doch einem Kauf nichts im Wege... Aber nur dann!

Für absoluten Quatsch halte ich Tackle-Kauf über Kredite...

Eine große Mitschuld an dieser "teuer - teurer - noch Teurer - überteuert" Masche haben wir Angler selbst! Weil wir im Grunde genommen diesen überteuerten Tackle-Wahn durch unser Kaufverhalten steuern.
Und die (Werbe)Industrie heizt das noch an. Sie suggeriert doch:"...Haste ne billige Ausrüstung, fängste nix, kanste nix und bist überhaupt das letzte Glied in der Kette der Angler..."

Hat also Peta doch wenigstens ein klein bischen recht? Ich hoffe mal nicht....


----------



## Forelle97 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

@ aphaltmonster was willst du mit 25 Rollen???


----------



## carphunter1678 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

also ich muss ganz erlich sagen 






meine lieblingsrute ist eine 220€ rute (Greys Prodigy Plus Carp) aber zum glück muss ich mein tackle nicht selber zahlen :q(mami und Papi):q:q:q:vik:

PS:Fox horizon pods sind klasse


----------



## tim94 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Es muss nicht immer eine Rute für ein paar Hundert Euro sein.Ich habe 2 mal die gleiche Rute die Skorpion universal 2 light action die Ruten waren auch nicht Teuer aber die reichen für die Angelmethoden die ich mache.Als Schüler ohne einkommen oder wenig Taschengeld kann ne Rolle für 25 Euro schon ein vermögen sein wie für mich damals.Als ich ein paar Euro mit Zeitung austragen verdient habe,habe ich mir ne Karpfenrute gekauft für 80 Euro und eine Rolle für 40 Euro und ein Rod Pod für 105 Euro mit Bissanzeiger.Jetzt habe ich das Zeitungaustragen aufgegeben wegen privaten gründen jetzt spare ich und kann mir grade mal den Jahresbeitrag leisten für den Verein,und muss lange sparen für neue Angelsachen die für mich auch wieder jetzt ein kleines vermögen ist.

Auch wen ich ein Einkommen habe will ich keine Rute für über 100 Euro.Was soll ich mit einer Rute für die man z.b.s. 135 Euro bezahlt wen man das auch mit einer Rute für 35 oder 69 Euro machen kann.

Als wir ein Jungangler aus Meck-Pom hier hatten hatte er seine gesamte Anglerausrüstung mit ne Telerute und Rolle von Lidl wie er sagte und er hat damit ein paar schöne Aale gefangen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



tim94 schrieb:


> Auch wen ich ein Einkommen habe will ich keine Rute für über 100 Euro. Was soll ich mit einer Rute für die man z.b.s. 135 Euro bezahlt wen man das auch mit einer Rute für 35 oder 69 Euro machen kann.


Das sind halt die unterschiedlichen Ansichten und das ist auch gut so. Es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wieviel ihm sein Hobby wert ist. Der eine hat sich z. B. aufs Karpfenfischen spezialisiert und investiert da einen Haufen Kohle, weil es ihm gefällt mit hochwertigem Zeug zu angeln. Der andere fischt günstiges Zeug und fängt genauso viel.
Wie bei allen anderen Sachen auch. Der eine poliert und wäscht sein Auto nur selbst und der andere räumt dem Schnee auf dem Dach seines Autos mit einem Schneeschieber runter und bessert die Kratzer mit Edding aus (Hallo Tom! *g*).

Preisliche Unterschiede machen sich letztendlich immer irgendwie bemerkbar. Die Frage ist nur ob sie einem auch auffallen bzw. so immens sind, dass man einen "AHA!"-Effekt hat. Vor einigen Jahren waren mal Stippfischer vom Team Mosella hier an der Donau und da durfte ich mal eine Feederrute von denen in die Hand nehmen. Mein Eindruck war: "Sieht gut aus, aber was is an der anders wie an meiner 60€ Feederrute?". Ich konnte da absolut keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Witzigerweise saß 20m stromab ein Stammangler (Rentner der demnächst wahrscheinlich einen eigenen Briefkasten an der Donau kriegt) der mit seinen 10 Jahre alten Feederruten und selbstgemixtem Billigfutter mehr gefangen hat als die Teamangler. 

Wie gesagt: Ob günstig oder teuer muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Nur sollte man das nicht anhand vom Preis, sondern der Qualität festmachen. Es gibt günstige und billige Produkte. Die billigen kosten zwar weniger, aber sind meistens auch minderwertiger verarbeitet und deshalb anfälliger für Schäden. Garantie gut und recht, aber es nervt wenn man beim Angeln sitzt und nach jedem zweiten Wurf Perücken rausmachen muss oder die Rolle beim Drill den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Kotzi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ich stimme auch mit der hier vorherrschenden Meinung überein ( wer will der macht, nötig = nicht immer aber wieso denn nicht wenn es geht?), aber zu dem Post oben fällt mir spontan ein dass eine Position stromabwärts beim Feedern (besonders bei so anfütterorgien die öfters mal von Teamanglern betrieben werden), nicht ganz unentscheidend war 

Wer sich durch irgendwas profilieren will, viel spaß, wer einfach nur spaß hat an dem was er tut ( hier das angeln) und dafür gerne sein Geld ausgibt, dann soll er es doch machen. Jeder muss das für sich selber wissen und mit sich selber seinen Konsum vereinbaren können.


----------



## micha84 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ich habe meine Ausrüstung letztes Jahr vom Haken bis zur Jacke alles neu eingekauft. Ich habe bis jetzt ca 500€ ausgegeben aber habe auch sehr stark geachtet das ich gute Angelcombos zusammenstelle. Mein Bruder hat Angelset bei Ebay gekauft von der Marke Scorpion es waren 2 Ruten und 2 Rollen dabei, es ist der reinste Schrott!!! Die Angel ist zu schwer und die Schnur darf man aus der Rolle rauspoppeln, deshalb wollte ich Ruten in guter Qulität. 
So kostet meine teuerste Rute rund 120€ ich habe bewust aus Katalog bestellt weil es einfach Preiswerter ist als unser Angelshop, auch habe ich bewusst die Auslaufmodelle bestellt da sind die Preise bis zu 60% herabgesetzt nur weil es von 09 ist. Heute fehlen mir nur noch Kleinigkeiten wie Haken oder Drop and Shot Blei, dies kann ich je nach Monatslage einkaufen . 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man jedes Hobby teuer gestallten, ich war in einem Fussballverein tätig es waren alle Hobbykicker. Mein meint hinter einem Ball herrennen braucht man eigendlich nicht viel, alte Schuhe reichen vollkommen aus. Es gab aber Mitglieder die hatten Fussballschuhe die haben 700€ gekostet nur weil man tolle Edelstahlstollen reindrehen konnte je nach Nässe von dem Rasen. 
Angeln ist nicht anders, so hat man uns im Angelkurs paar Angeltechniken aufgezeigt von so genannte "Angelprofis". Diese hatten Ausrüstung dabei da wurde es einem schwindelig, so hatte der Profi ein Gestell aus Titanium aus USA da. Dieser Profi war einbisschen crazy drauf, fuhr einen uralten 2'er Gold hat aber Titanhaken im Angelkasten oder 5 Rollen wo eine rund 1000€ kostet. 
Ich habe als Kind mit einem Bambusstock und einem Schnürrsenkel auch Fische rausgehollt, vielleicht hat man ein vorteil wen man besondere Sachen hat wen der Fisch älter ist und schon alles kennt und gesehen hat aber übertreiben sollte man auch nicht!!!


----------



## vermesser (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ich denke, die Frage ob billig oder teuer und was ist teuer ist nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten. Ich für mich habe keine Rute über 70 Euro und auch keine Rolle, die teurer war. Warum: ich angle an normalen Gewässern auf normale Fische, mittlere Hechte, Aale, mal ein Karpfen oder ein Zander. Dafür benötige ich kein wirkliches Oberklassezeug. Aber: Ich achte auf Qualität, umso öfter ich eine Methode betreibe, umso teurer ist auch das Zeug. So sind meine teuersten Ruten eindeutig meine Spinnruten. Hierbei merkt man den höheren Preis doch und bekommt super Ruten für wenig Geld, wenn man Auslaufmodelle kauft. Viel Geld lässt sich auch sparen, wenn man bewährte Qualität günstig kauft...eine Penn Slammer oder Sargus hat alles, was eine solide, langlebige Rolle bracht und kostet nicht die Welt.

Anderseits habe ich zum Angeln auf Weißfisch die billigste Match-, Feeder- , Bolo- und Winklepickerruten, die ich finden konnte. Warum- ich betreibe das aus Spaß, auf einen Fisch mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht an. Ich bin dabei nicht auf eine bestimmte Methode spezialisiert und habe deshalb für jede Methode eine Rute, auch eine 10 Euro Askari-Match hält im Drill locker.

Genauso siehts in der Brandung aus, für dreimal im Jahr von der Seebrücke brauch ich ganz anderes Gerät, als für jedes Wochenende am Strand.

Ich denke, jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, was es bereit ist, für seine Methode auszugeben. Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her, fährt man sicher mit guter Mittelklassse am besten. Bei ganz teurem Kram ist oft mehr ein subjektiv gefühlter als objektiver Vorteil da, bei ganz billigem Kram ist andererseits viel Schrott dabei. Allerdings kann man hier Glück haben. Askari ist ein gutes Beispiel: Die haben im extrem preiswerten Bereich unter 20 Euro pro Rute oder Rolle sehr brauchbare Grund- und Feederruten sowie solide Rollen, die seit Jahre klaglos laufen, trotz wenig Pflege...andererseits aber auch Sachen, die schon beim Angucken Schrott sind...hier liegt die Chance bei 30% was ordentliches zu erwischen.

Ich denke, letztlich gibt es hier keine absolute Wahrheit.


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Es ist richtig: Mit günstiger Ausrüstung kann man genauso Fische fangen, schließlich sehen diese ja nicht, was für Gerät der Angler benutzt. 
Trotzdem machts mir mehr Spass nen großen Zander mit meiner Stella aus dem Wasser zu kurbeln, als früher mit ner Red Arc.


----------



## vermesser (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Die Frage ist ja auch, wie und wie oft nutze ich etwas. Gehe ich jede Woche mehrmals ausschließlich spinnfischen, macht eine sehr hochklassige Rolle und Rute sicherlich Sinn. Betreibe ich das als eine von verschiedenen Angelmethoden, komme ich gut mit ner Mittelklasse-Ausrüstung klar. Außerdem wird mit zunehmend höherer Preisklasse der Unterschied immer geringer. Zwischen einer 15 Euro Rolle und einer Sargus oder Quantum liegen Welten, zwischen einer Sargus und einer teuren Daiwa ist der Unterschied nicht mehr gewaltig.

Wo ich nicht sparen würde, ist die direkte Verbindung zum Fisch, also Schnur, Wirbel, Haken...da wirkt sich Billigkram unter Umständen fatal aus. Auch ne Billigrolle kann sicherlich einen Meterhecht landen, aber nicht, wenn der Wirbel aufbiegt.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Ich finde die Aussagen einiger Tackledealer interessant. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als ich letztens wieder bei einem Laden war und der Verkäufer mir bzgl. guter und schlechter, bzw. günstiger und teuer Rollen folgendes sagte:

Ne Rolle für 30€ hält höchstens eine Saison. Dann kanst de die vergessen.

Rollen so um die 70 €. Da hast du schon was für 5 Jahre.

Und so ne Shimano Technium für 150€. Da hast du was vernünftiges fürs Leben.

Wie kann jemand so etwas sagen.

Ist die Haltbarkeit wirklich vom Preis bestimmt?

Halten Rollen für ca. 70-100 € wirklich nur 5 Jahre?(nartürlich Pfelge vorausgesetzt)

Wie ist den die Haltbarkeit von Rollen, würde mich mal interessieren?

Haltbarkeit:

Spro Passion 30€ oder ähnliches:   ???

Red Arc 70-90€ oder ähnliches:     ???

Shimano Technium 150€ oder ähnliches:   ???

Shimano Stella 500-600€ oder ähnliches:   ???

Immer Pflege vorausgesetzt und regelmäßiger Gebrauch am Wasser!

Wer kann darüber eine Aussage treffen?


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Sicherlich eine Frage der Benutzung und Beanspruchung, prinzipiell hat dein Tackledealer aber recht. Zumindest deckt sich, dass was er sagt, voll und ganz mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen.
Eine Rolle fürs Leben gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn man viel damit angeln geht, oft Fische damit drillt und auch regelmäßig Hänger bekommt. ABER: Gerade beim Spinnfischen, hält eine hochpreisige Rolle diesen Belastungen in der Regel wesentlich länger stand, als ein billiges Modell.
Ganz einfach, weil man für den hohen Preis auch viel bessere Materialien mit geringeren Fertigungstoleranzen in der Rolle verbaut werden.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> e.
> 
> Und so ne Shimano Technium für 150€. Da hast du was vernünftiges fürs Leben.



Hi,
na sicher stimmt das , schließlich bekommt man ja Ersatzteile für die Rolle und man kann sie immer wieder reparieren lassen :q
Bei meiner Technium benötigte ich nach 3 Jahren einen neuen Rollenbügel , allerdings war ich damit zu dem Zeitpunkt bestimmt 500 mal am Wasser gewesen , dann darf da auch mal ne Kleinigkeit repariert werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Boendall (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Sicherlich eine Frage der Benutzung und Beanspruchung, prinzipiell hat dein Tackledealer aber recht. Zumindest deckt sich, dass was er sagt, voll und ganz mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen.
> Eine Rolle fürs Leben gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht, jedenfalls nicht wenn man viel damit angeln geht, oft Fische damit drillt und auch regelmäßig Hänger bekommt. ABER: Gerade beim Spinnfischen, hält eine hochpreisige Rolle diesen Belastungen in der Regel wesentlich länger stand, als ein billiges Modell.
> Ganz einfach, weil man für den hohen Preis auch viel bessere Materialien mit geringeren Fertigungstoleranzen in der Rolle verbaut werden.


 
Vom fertigungstechnischen Stanpunkt her total richtig Veit. Nur müsste einen der Verkäufer schon gut kennen, damit er aufgrund meiner Angelgewohnheiten, sagen kann wie lange eine Rolle bei mir hält.

Preis bis x =y Jahre haltbar geht einfach nicht.
Auf meiner Köfi Tele ist auch eine Rolle die von einem Billigstset stammt hält aber nun schon 15 Jahre. Das Set hat damals 10€ oder so gekostet.

Ich tippe mal, dass meine Rollen (mittleres Preissegment) bei mir dreimal länger halten als bei dir, nicht weil ich so sorgsam bin, sondern weil ich schlicht und einfach nicht so oft ans Wasser komme.

Die Frage ist neben wie sehr man das Material fordert, wie oft es benutzt wird. Nicht umsonst hatten die Taxifahrer früher den guten alten 240D war sicher teurer in der Anschaffung, hielt aber auch ewig.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na sicher stimmt das , schließlich bekommt man ja Ersatzteile für die Rolle und man kann sie immer wieder reparieren lassen :q
> Bei meiner Technium benötigte ich nach 3 Jahren einen neuen Rollenbügel , allerdings war ich damit zu dem Zeitpunkt bestimmt 500 mal am Wasser gewesen , dann darf da auch mal ne Kleinigkeit repariert werden.
> Gruß Udo


 
Meine Technium läuft jetzt ca. 3 Jahre. Mal schauen. Ausser öl reingesprüht habe ich bisher noch nichts gemacht bzgl Pflege. Die Rolle war immer im harten Spinneinsatz und läuft wie geschmiert.;-)

Es ist vielleicht auch eine Ersatzteilfrage. Für teure Rollen bekomme ich oft Ersatzteile, um diese zu reparieren. Für ne 30-50€ Rolle oft auch nicht. Vielleicht ist dies auch einer Gründe warum hochwertiges teures Tackle länger hält???!!

Kann das sein?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> @ aphaltmonster was willst du mit 25 Rollen???



Das gleiche was ich mit meinen 18 Ruten mache - angeln!

Ich habe drei Flüsse vor der Haustür (Rhein, Lahn, Mosel) und einen Baggersee.
Ich angle mit den verschiedensten Kunstködern, gehe feedern, auf Raubfisch mit Naturködern und schlage mir die Wochenenden beim Karpfenangeln um die Ohren...

Deswegen werde ich mir wohl nie eine Karpfenrute für 200€ kaufen. Einfach weil ich sie nicht jedes Wo.-ende nutze.

Daraus folgt: ich habe viel Ausrüstung und deswegen werde ich mir wohl nie Zubehör kaufen das im utopischen Preissegment angesiedelt ist. Ich sehe es auch irgendwo nicht ein.
20€ und mehr für einen Wobbler?? Ich bin doch nicht meschugge... Einmal am Rhein, drei abgerissen und 60€ ärmer? Das freut eigentlich nur die Industrie, aber nicht meine Geldbörse...

Allerdings lege ich viel Wert auf ein ausgeglichenes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und stöbere auch bei Ebay nach gebrauchten Sachen.
Ich benutze teilweise noch eine Angelrute die an die 30 Jahre alt ist. Allerdings war die mit 130DM Anfang der 80er sauteuer für mich als Schüler.
In meinen Kunstköderkisten tummeln sich noch Blinker mit dem Auerhahn drauf und "küssen" dabei ein paar "Big S".

Mein Quantums:  Uralt, aber sie laufen und laufen... Warum? Weils Qualität ist und die kostet nun mal. Allerdings habe ich mir nur zwei Stück neu beim Händler gekauft, der Rest waren alles gebrauchte.
Bin mal gespannt, ob in 25 Jahren noch einer mit Fox Mags fischt...

Ich versuche halt immer den Spagat zu machen zwischen guter Qualität und günstigem Preis. Ich schone meine Ausrüstung nicht und habe auch schon genug Lehrgeld bezahlt.

Einzig allein bei Kleinteilen (Wirbel, Haken, Schnur) bin ich bereit einen sehr hohen Preis zu bezahlen. Solange die Qualität stimmt.
So habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mein Kleinzeug (Leadcore, Haken, Clips) zum Karpfenangeln immer "no Name" gekauft. 

Bis ich mal Zubehör von zwei großen Marken geschenkt bekam. Und beim fischen den unterschied gemerkt habe.
Seit dem gebe ich auch mal 6-7€ für 10 Haken aus...

Einzig allein für meine drei kleinen "Teufel" (Freundin und zwei Katzen) ist mir nichts zu teuer...


----------



## TioZ (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aussagen einiger Tackledealer interessant. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, als ich letztens wieder bei einem Laden war und der Verkäufer mir bzgl. guter und schlechter, bzw. günstiger und teuer Rollen folgendes sagte:
> 
> Ne Rolle für 30€ hält höchstens eine Saison. Dann kanst de die vergessen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Meinung dass es sehr davon abhäng, was man ,zB. mit der Rolle, vorhat. 
Als ich mit der Spinnangelei angefangen habe, war ich mit meiner Exage vollkommen zufrieden. Zu der Zeit hab ich aber auch hauptsächlich mit mittlere Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler die Gewässer rund um den Kirchturm schaumig geschlagen. 

Das Leben war schön!!

Dann hat mich nen Kumpel das erste mal zu den Bodden mitgeschleppt und nach zweimaligem 8-Stunden Fischen mit 20er Gummis an 30 Gramm Köpfen war die Exage hin. Nur noch Knistern und Knarzen, es musste was neues her. Nach langem hin und her ists dann eine Cladia X in 3000 geworden. 4 Tage Bodden am Stück, die Rolle lief wie am ersten Tag.

Das Leben war wieder schön!!

Nach einem Jahr intensiven Spinnfischen mit der Caldia.. ich schätz mal so 400-500 Stunden, davon vielleicht 80-100 auf den Bodden, machten sich auch dort Verschleisserscheinungen bemerkbar. Nicht gravierendes aber halt nicht mehr sooo rund, eher nen bisschen holprig aber halt auch bei weitem nicht mehr so wie aus dem Laden. Nun hatte sich meine Methodik aber auch sehr verändert. Die Köder wurden größer, der ein oder andere Jerkbait wurde gelegentlich gefischt. Die Caldia hab ich noch nen Jahr weiter, ich genau der gleichen Intensität in Benutzung gehabt und sie hielt sich auch sehr wacker. Das "Holpern" war relativ gleichbleibend. Dann hab ich die bei nem Sturz auf Steine versaut und es musste wieder mal ne neue her. 

Geworden ist es ne TwinPower. Diese war tatsächlich noch mal ne gefühlte Steigerung zu der Caldia, ich fische sie aber auch noch nicht so lange. Vor Kurzem bekam ich dann aber eine gebrauchte Aspire in die Hand. Diese war 2 Jahre auf Meerforelle im Einsatz. Und was soll ich sagen, ich musste!! zuschlagen. Auch nach 2 Jahren im Salzwassereinsatz drehte diese immer noch leichter und "satter" wie die nagelneue TwinPower. Jetzt hab ich an meine Rute die Aspire und als Ersatzrolle die TwinPower im Rucksack

Das Leben ist wieder mal schön!!

Was ich dabei aber für mich festgestellt habe, je intensiver die Angelei wird, desto mehr zahlt es sich auch, nen bisschen länger auf sein Tackle zu sparen. Wobei ich zugeben muss, zur Ansitzangelei nutz ich wirklich sehr sehr günstiges Equipment, aber wenn dort bin ich auch nicht den ganzen Tag am werfen und einleiern. Dort sind die Belastungen "beim Fischen" um einiges geringer. Diese Rollen müssen nicht nach 5000 Würfen seidenweich laufen, weil sie dann auch schon mindestens 20 Jahre alt sind und die meiste Zeit auf dem Rutenständer gelegen haben. Sie sollten robust sein, nen Karpfen bändigen können.. PUNKT

Also doch alles sehr abhängig von den Methoden, den eigenen Ansprüchen und nicht zu letzt vom Budget bzw. den persönlichen Prioritäten.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## omnimc (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

ich habe früher auch viel billig gekauft weil ich es geil fand die menge zu bestaunen.heute gebe ich etwas mehr aus für sachen wie stuhl,liege,zelt,taschen weil diese bei ordentlichem gebrauch viel länger halten. ein stuhl für 20 euro bietet z.b. meiner meinung nach nicht dem komfort was einer für 80 bietet dieser ist dann isoliert und man kann seine nächte besser und wärmer verbringen.


----------



## Jungpionier (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Also ich könnte mir Ruten von Elfen schnitzen lassen. Brauche ich das? Nein.
Meine Ruten kosten so um die 50 - 80 Euro und die Rollen 40 - 130 Euro. Bissanzeiger von Askari und teure Wobbler spare ich mir.
Beim Angeln mit teurem Equipment hätte ich einfach keinen Spaß am Angeln. Ständig müsste ich drauf achten, dass ich nichts vergesse, dass keiner was klaut, dass was kaputt geht.
Was ist denn, wenn nachts mein Kumpel auf meine 500 Euro Angelrute tritt oder ich im Wald falle und meine teure Rute bersten höre? Dann bin ich für ne Zeit erstmal mit Angeln bedient ^^.

Ich brauche funktionsfähiges Angelmaterial und keine Statussymbole. Klar sind Rollen und Ruten zu Spottpreisen meist Schrott. Aber Zubehör im unteren Mittelklassesegment muss nicht zwangsweise funktionsuntüchtiger oder kürzer halten als überteuerte Markenware.


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Ich brauche funktionsfähiges Angelmaterial und keine Statussymbole.Aber Zubehör im unteren Mittelklassesegment muss nicht zwangsweise funktionsuntüchtiger oder kürzer halten als überteuerte Markenware.



Zumal vieles an Zubehör aus ein und der selben Fabrik kommt , es wird einfach nur ein anderer Markenname aufgedruckt und schon hat man das selbe Produkt zu unterschiedlichen Preisen.
Zur Zeit ganz extrem bei Rod Pods zu sehen , 39 Euro und über 100 Euro fürs gleiche Rod Pod
Aber das mit dem Markennamen macht mehr her weil darauf dann ja auch die Markenruten liegen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## -Hecht_Fischer- (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Also ich bin der Meinung es gibt sicherlich einen unterschied weil wenn man eine angel von aldi hat oda eine richitge marken rute da merkt man scho einen unterschied .. aber es musst nicht immer das teuerste sein .. es reichen leicht die mittleren angelgeräte !


----------



## Veit (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Boendall schrieb:


> Vom fertigungstechnischen Stanpunkt her total richtig Veit. Nur müsste einen der Verkäufer schon gut kennen, damit er aufgrund meiner Angelgewohnheiten, sagen kann wie lange eine Rolle bei mir hält.
> 
> Preis bis x =y Jahre haltbar geht einfach nicht.
> Auf meiner Köfi Tele ist auch eine Rolle die von einem Billigstset stammt hält aber nun schon 15 Jahre. Das Set hat damals 10€ oder so gekostet.
> ...



Selbstverständlich hast du recht, dass man am Preis der Rolle nicht automatisch ablesen kann, wie lange sie hält.
Ich habe ja in meinem Posting schon geschrieben, dass dabei auch die Beanspruchung eine Rolle spielt und damit meinte ich unter anderem, wie oft das Teil vom Besitzer benutzt wird.

Für jemanden der "durchschnittlich" oft angeln geht, lohnt es aus meiner Sicht darum auch garnicht, eine Rolle oder Rute zu kaufen, deren Preis weit jenseits der 100 Euro liegt.

Da reichen eine Technium oder Arc für mehrere Angelspass in der Regel völlig aus. Bei mir haben Rollen dieser Preisklasse dagegen immer ca. eine Saison durchgehalten, dann haben sie meist unschöne Geräusche oder ähnliches von sich gegeben. Liegt eben daran, dass ich fast täglich am Wasser bin und die Rollen dementsprechend stark beanspruche.

Meine erste recht teure Rolle war dann eine Shimano Aspire. Die hab ich jetzt 2 Jahre und sie zeigt noch keinerlei Mängel. Auch Salzwasser, Welse oder 200 g schwere Köfis am System haben bislang noch keine Schäden verursacht. Da merkt man dann doch, dass der höhere Preis sich bei intensivem Einsatz auch absolut rechtfertigt.


----------



## TioZ (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hast du recht, dass man am Preis der Rolle nicht automatisch ablesen kann, wie lange sie hält.
> Ich habe ja in meinem Posting schon geschrieben, dass dabei auch die Beanspruchung eine Rolle spielt und damit meinte ich unter anderem, wie oft das Teil vom Besitzer benutzt wird.
> 
> Für jemanden der "durchschnittlich" oft angeln geht, lohnt es aus meiner Sicht darum auch garnicht, eine Rolle oder Rute zu kaufen, deren Preis weit jenseits der 100 Euro liegt.
> ...



|good:


----------



## Udo561 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Für jemanden der "durchschnittlich" oft angeln geht, lohnt es aus meiner Sicht darum auch garnicht, eine Rolle oder Rute zu kaufen, deren Preis weit jenseits der 100 Euro liegt.



Hi,
da sollte man aber noch unterscheiden , beim Spinnangeln beanspruche ich eine Rolle doch etwas mehr als eine Rolle die ich beim Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen verwende.
Und ich sehe eine Technium in Verbindung mit einer Shimano Speedmaster 270 XH doch schon als zuverlässiges hochwertiges Gerät an.
Bis auf einen defekten Rollenbügel hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme mit dem Gerät , aber das erwarte ich auch wenn ich entsprechend Geld auf den Tisch lege.
Und ich bin auch fast jeden Tag am Wasser , letztes Jahr zumindest über 250 Tage 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da sollte man aber noch unterscheiden , beim Spinnangeln beanspruche ich eine Rolle doch etwas mehr als eine Rolle die ich beim Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen verwende.
> Und ich sehe eine Technium in Verbindung mit einer Shimano Speedmaster 270 XH doch schon als zuverlässiges hochwertiges Gerät an.
> Bis auf einen defekten Rollenbügel hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme mit dem Gerät , aber das erwarte ich auch wenn ich entsprechend Geld auf den Tisch lege.
> ...


 
ich habe auch die Speedmaster 270 XH + 4000er Technium.

Ich werfe damit auch Jerkbaits von bis zu 40gr. Die Rolle hält bis jetzt. Bin auch mehrmals die Woche unterwegs mit der Spinnrute.

@Veit:

Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass diese Rolle schon nach einem Jahr kaputt gehen kann. Du machts mir Angst Veit. Rollen für 500 € kann ich mir nicht leisten!


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> @ aphaltmonster was willst du mit 25 Rollen???



Besitzen... Eigentum ist geil!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Besitzen... Eigentum ist geil!



Du sagst es... und ehe jemand diverse Schätze nicht zu würdigen weiß, kaufe ich sie lieber und fische damit.


----------



## Tate (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Natürlich muss es nicht das teuerste Gerät sein. Es ist aber auch eine Ansichtssache was teuer ist. Einer sieht eine Rolle für 100€ als teuer an und ein Anderer würde sich mit solch "Billigkram" noch nicht mal beschäftigen. Für mich ist Angeln ein Hobby und da gebe ich halt etwas mehr als notwendig für das Gerät aus.


----------



## PapaBear (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Muß es immer das teuerste sein ?*

Jedem das Seine. Der eine fischt preismäßig die Creme de la Creme für jeden noch so hohen Preis, der andere nicht. Soll ein jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich finde es nur auf äußerste kindisch und lächerlich wenn jemandem der ob aus Geldmangel oder aus Überzeugung sagen wir mal günstiges Takle benutzt, an den Kopf geworfen wird was er mit so einem Sch... wolle.
Denn erstens fange man damit ja nichts und zweitens halte es ja nur von 12 bis Mittag. So ein Verhalten sagt dann doch schon eine Menge über den jeweiligen Charakter aus und hat etwas vom Schulhofverhalten ala: Du trägst keine Markenklamotten Du bist ein Asi. Aber das ist bloß meine Meinung.


----------

